# Anniversary Ideas



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Its gonna be me and the girlfriends six year anniversay next month.. looking for pressie ideas...
keep in mind shes all the way in the Uk and im stuck here .. !!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But her an engagement ring and ask her to marry you....

(Then regret it for the rest of your life!)


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> But her an engagement ring and ask her to marry you....
> 
> (Then regret it for the rest of your life!)


She has already managed to pull two rings and a proposal but wont say yes till we are in the same country together .. 

p.s. and i have been regreting that ...HAHAHA


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

levlinm said:


> She has already managed to pull two rings and a proposal but wont say yes till we are in the same country together ..
> 
> p.s. and i have been regreting that ...HAHAHA


OK, send her an mms of you boozed up tonight at the irish with a blonde on each arm - I guarantee she'll never forget it!!!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> OK, send her an mms of you boozed up tonight at the irish with a blonde on each arm - I guarantee she'll never forget it!!!


hahaha....that would'nt be a good & bad idea...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

levlinm said:


> Its gonna be me and the girlfriends six year anniversay next month.. looking for pressie ideas...
> keep in mind shes all the way in the Uk and im stuck here .. !!



Gold & Diamond Park? 


Seriously, go to the G&D Park and look for a store called Cara. Get them to make a necklace with her name in Arabic script. I have given a few as gifts and they have done done very well. The last one I had made was in white gold and cost me AED 475. They have examples in store. Usually takes a couple of days to be made.

Personalised, something from Dubai and shows you have put some thought in. 

-


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Gold & Diamond Park?
> 
> 
> Seriously, go to the G&D Park and look for a store called Cara. Get them to make a necklace with her name in Arabic script. I have given a few as gifts and they have done done very well. The last one I had made was in white gold and cost me AED 475. They have examples in store. Usually takes a couple of days to be made.
> ...


Co-incidentally enuff one of the rings i bought her were from Cara..i know the owner of Cara Jewelers (Mr. Kiran Pethani) personally I've done some work for him in the past during my banking days..
The necklace is a nice idea but the problem is getting it to her in the UK.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Gold & Diamond Park?
> 
> 
> Seriously, go to the G&D Park and look for a store called Cara. Get them to make a necklace with her name in Arabic script. I have given a few as gifts and they have done done very well. The last one I had made was in white gold and cost me AED 475. They have examples in store. Usually takes a couple of days to be made.
> ...


BRILLIANT....a man would never think of something like that, but now I can claim to have done so! (Thanks)


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats wot its all about..Ways to earn extra brownie points


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

levlinm said:


> Co-incidentally enuff one of the rings i bought her were from Cara..i know the owner of Cara Jewelers (Mr. Kiran Pethani) personally I've done some work for him in the past during my banking days..
> The necklace is a nice idea but the problem is getting it to her in the UK.



If only someone would invent a postal service.  Emirates Post has a registered mail service or use a courier company (FedEx, Aramex etc). Avoid Empost International Courier as they won't send jewellery.

Cara is a great shop.
-


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> If only someone would invent a postal service.  Emirates Post has a registered mail service or use a courier company (FedEx, Aramex etc). Avoid Empost International Courier as they won't send jewellery.
> 
> Cara is a great shop.
> -


I've worked with Skynet Worldwide Express before and if i remember correctly it was against the law to send Cash and precious metal via courier..and plus i would trust send jewelery through a courier..


----------

